

Ask HN: Do you use OmniOutliner? - maguay

I'd love to know if you're using the new OmniOutliner for iPad, and if so, what do you find it useful for? I've never used it on any platform, and am curious what benefits it provides over, say, just writing notes in Simplenote.
======
bobell37
I've been using outliners since 1984 and rarely use anything else for notes,
writing, etc. I love being able to collapse and expand my work, and to indent
and move text. The OmniOutliner for iPad is only the first version, and I'm
sure it will improve as time goes on.

